# What tests should I ask for?



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I've been feeling under the weather and my family is pressuring me to go to the doctor. I just moved and have a new doctor whom I have seen once and did not get the best vibes from. I was seeing my old doctor every couple of weeks and she did blood tests and an mri and also prescribed lexapro and a pain med for headaches. I want to schedule a regular appointment and not a sick visit so hopefully I will get more time and she will be more reseptive to all my problems. My old doctor was very concerned about my moving and wanted me to make sure I got follow up care to rule out any illnesses that might not be showing up yet that cause the same syptoms as cfs. I'm just wondering what I should ask for or about if she does not offer anything or give me good answers. Thank you for any advice Selena


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

If you have probs with your new doctor, you could always get your old doctor to write her a letter outlining your case and any ongoing or unresolved investigations and issues. This is quite commonly done.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Excellent advice from Susan. Instead of asking for specific tests, I would make a laundry list of symptoms, and share it with the new doctor. Then they can decide which tests are most important, and slowly but surely make their way down the list.Please let us know how it goes! It is so hard to find a thorough, caring, understanding doctor. I'm really sorry you have to change!


----------

